# Peenemünde - the birthplace of rocketry today



## Obelixx (Apr 14, 2005)

On http://www.raketenmodellbau.org/sho...&perpage=10&highlight=Peenemünde&pagenumber=2 you can find some very nice pictures from Peenemünde, the birth place of large rockets, as it looks today. Have a look on it!









Ruin of oxygen plant ( http://www.structurae.net/structures/data/index.cfm?ID=s0012156 )









Inside the ruin of oxygen plant









Inside the ruin of oxygen plant









Former thermal power station, now hosting a museum ( http://www.structurae.net/structures/data/index.cfm?ID=s0012070 )









Aerial photograph of the village Peenemünde


----------



## Ellatur (Apr 7, 2004)

ooooooooooooooh freaaaaky...


----------

